# Strange Behavior Male/female Rbp's



## beastin (Apr 12, 2011)

I've only seen them do the side by side swimming in place mating thing a couple times. However, today I see them both blowing into the gravel. Im wondering if both male an female blow into the gravel? also, when vacumming sometime, i see tiny white balls (pellets) being sucked up. Are these eggs ive been sucking up? How long do eggs take to hatch?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

sounds like eggs to me. white coloration means they are not fertile you could have two females as they have been known to still drop eggs without a male or your male if you have one could just not be getting the job done.


----------

